# How long did it take to housetrain your puppy?



## cgpickering

You're doing good! It felt like forever with Sweetie. At least 6 weeks.


----------



## Rainheart

Beamer and I are doing well, too! He hasn't had an accident for at least 3 weeks, I'd say!


----------



## Molly's Mum

It's been a few weeks since we last had an accident with Molly so I'd say around 12 weeks old. Having said that we only had a few wee accidents in the house so she's been pretty good right from the outset. I think using a crate overnight (she's not crated during the day unless I go out without her which is not very often) has really helped a lot.


----------



## aerolor

Bonnie is now 11 weeks and house-training is a "work in progress". We are now at the stage where she doen't poo in the house, is dry and clean at night until about 7.00am and only has the odd weeing accident in the house. The warm weather helps a lot as the door can be left open for most of the time and she will go out on her own now, but just taking her out into the garden regularly helps. At 11 weeks she cannot hold it for very long and I have to watch for her signals that she want's to go. I don't crate her at all during the day and I hope that this intensive input into house-training her will mean that she will soon be reliable.


----------



## Serawyn

Ellie has been great, too! We got her at 7 weeks. After a week, she stopped having accidents in the house, but I still had to monitor and scoop her up to take her outside. By about week 9, she was asking to go outside by sitting at the back door. Now I'll ask her if she wants to go potty every couple of hours and she'd go to the door and ask to go outside. I think we lucked out since we haven't had any accident this past week. I do have to admit it's really more her personality than us training her.


----------



## DreamingGold

Cooper is a day shy of 13 weeks and is pretty well trained. He goes all night fine and never has accidents in his crate... he _will_ have a random piddle accident every few days, but that is mostly our fault for getting caught up in things and not getting him outside with normal regularity. I just got the jingle bells for the door yesterday so he has a way to tell us and I am hoping that will help! :crossfing


----------



## Jige

With some dogs it took forever a few months with Vendetta it was about 3wks and Last night BaWaaJige woke me up to go outside( his first night here). I hope he is easy to train.


----------



## Ranger

Oh my god, I am so jealous of you all. I came in here about to start a house-training thread because I need ideas. I've had Scarlett for ten days now and she's no closer to being house-trained then she was a week ago. I know a big reason for that is her UTI but a 'good day' for me is having her pee in the house less than 3 times a day. 

We spent all last weekend working on crate-training and she's now pretty much crate-trained. This weekend we're going to try to tackle house-training. She doesn't poop in the house, but she pees everywhere. Where ever she happens to be, she pees. She shows no signs of realizing that she's supposed to go outside or at least by the back door. I take her outside every half hour, we spend most of the day outside now, she'll pee twice outside in thirty minutes, then come inside and pee. I am praying that things will get better as her UTI clears up!


----------



## Aaronkv

It took me about 3 weeks using a crate. But I took him out often anyways. But now when we sleep we leave the crate door open and no accidents at all throughout the night. He's 5 months now but haven't had a accident since he was 11weeks. 

Like some people say I think we won the golden lottery. He's a good pup.


----------



## Megora

> I know a big reason for that is her UTI but a 'good day' for me is having her pee in the house less than 3 times a day.


Ohg. o__O

I was thinking about how UTI or related infections can totally mess up a puppy or young dog's housetraining. <- Be glad Ranger's doing fine. My worst memory was when both Sammy and Danny had bladder infections back when Sam was 2 and Danny was a pup. We had two of them leaving pee trails all over the house. 

About housetraining - my current guy never had an accident in the house until he was 7 or 8 months old and had his first UTI. I would gather the housetraining was easy for him before that because he had two older dogs showing the ropes.


----------



## Bella's Mama

My husband and I accidentally slept through the night when B was 7 weeks old, and she has yet to have an accident in her crate. She's been really good this past week with only one minor accident. She doesn't go inside anymore it seems, even if she really has to go, and she's 10 weeks now.


----------



## mleclair

If you start potty training by using a crate (crate training/potty training), how do I progressively teach her to be housetrained without crating her as much during the day when I'm home. I would eventually like to not use the crate at all unless I am gone from the home. Lucy is estimated to be almost 4 months old. I've had her for about since Monday night 6/27/2011. thanks!


----------



## Ranger

Megora said:


> Ohg. o__O
> 
> I was thinking about how UTI or related infections can totally mess up a puppy or young dog's housetraining. <- Be glad Ranger's doing fine. My worst memory was when both Sammy and Danny had bladder infections back when Sam was 2 and Danny was a pup. We had two of them leaving pee trails all over the house.
> 
> About housetraining - my current guy never had an accident in the house until he was 7 or 8 months old and had his first UTI. I would gather the housetraining was easy for him before that because he had two older dogs showing the ropes.


Yeah I'm a little worried that she's now thinking peeing in the house is "okay". I can't bring myself to scold her (yet) since she has no idea about house-training. Consequently, we're spending lots of time outside. So far so good but we've been outside almost the whole day since 6am, except for the mid-morning nap in the crate. I'm thinking I might move the crate upstairs this weekend so it's less of a jaunt from the crate to the back door. Maybe that'll help her figure it out...I don't know. I'm just waiting for the pills to kick in. She peed 22 times total on wednesday (7 of which were in the house, but only a few dribbles). Today she's peed about 8 times so far, all outside, and all longish pees. Yay!


----------



## Bella's Mama

Ranger said:


> Yeah I'm a little worried that she's now thinking peeing in the house is "okay". I can't bring myself to scold her (yet) since she has no idea about house-training. Consequently, we're spending lots of time outside. So far so good but we've been outside almost the whole day since 6am, except for the mid-morning nap in the crate. I'm thinking I might move the crate upstairs this weekend so it's less of a jaunt from the crate to the back door. Maybe that'll help her figure it out...I don't know. I'm just waiting for the pills to kick in. She peed 22 times total on wednesday (7 of which were in the house, but only a few dribbles). Today she's peed about 8 times so far, all outside, and all longish pees. Yay!



Poor baby!!!


----------



## Ranger

Yeah, poor little Scarlett! On the plus side, she's acting totally normal. Full of beans, running around, playing with Ranger all the time, just go-go-go until she crashes. The bad thing is that in all her activities, she sits and pees and then gets up and keeps going. I don't notice that she's peed because it looks like she was sitting...then I step in it. Finding a puddle of warm pee with your bare foot is bad, but it's better than finding it with a sock on, IMO!


----------



## goldensrbest

Because cambridge hates her crates, it is taking longer to house break, she is three and a half months old, and about, 75 percent there.


----------



## Megora

> The bad thing is that in all her activities, she sits and pees and then gets up and keeps going. I don't notice that she's peed because it looks like she was sitting...


She doesn't give you the tail cue?


----------



## Ranger

No, there are no signs when she's going to pee. She doesn't sniff the ground, she doesn't pause, she just pees. Sometimes she squats (and it seems as the pills are working she's squatting more) but lots of time she's just sitting, then she gets up and there's a puddle underneath her. She sits the same way whether she's peeing or not.


----------



## acmummy

iv had my pup a wk tomorrow he seems 2 av gone backward with house training hes doin it outside wen I take him but also in the house allllll the time,i need some tips,i was goin 2 get a crate at 1st but am not sure now


----------



## Djnardu

Max is 6 months and hadn't had an accident since he was 3.5 months old. He has never had an accident in his crate other once when he was sick. We even leave his water bottle in there overnight now and he barks if he needs to go.

One day though recently we were watching TV and he made a groan and stated peeing. He never let us know he needed to go so even at 6 months can't fully trust him!


----------



## xoerika620xo

It took chester a while to be house trained I would say about 4-5 months old. It was mainly our fault for waiting so long, but once we started understanding him we finally were able to house train him.


----------



## Articuno

We got Poppy at 16 weeks and she wasn't house-trained. It only took us three weeks with the crate to get her into perfect toilet habits  we still close the crate door at night just to be on the safe side but we've had her sleep upstairs out of the crate twice and she's been perfect.
It must be so much harder training a much younger puppy, but then again it's also hard to break bad habits in slightly older ones.


----------



## Castaway

With Cassie, it took a bit longer than usual. About the same time that Cassie was starting to understand going to the slider door to signal she needed to go out, we had an ant infestation along the slider. So I sprayed it with Raid. Well, apparently it was peanut butter scented Raid, because Cassie kept wanting to sniff and lick it. So of course I had to tell her No.

Naturally, she got confused... didn't know what to do. Poor thing. I felt horrible. So I compensated with extra treats.

But then Cassie got smart, and she would signal she had to go potty, I'd take her outside... she would walk out 5 feet... sit... pretend to potty, and then come back expecting a treat. Silly girl!

Now with Holly... I now know what the signals look like, and how a puppy schedule works. She's only been home a few days, but already she's doing so well. Not only have we not had a single accident inside, but today she took me to the door to tell me she needed to go potty. I am so proud of her!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor was fully trained at 4 months. Of course we never declared that to be the case until after 2 full months had passed without accidents. I have read that some puppies might do what you describe as they go into the teenage stage. Maybe that's what's happening? Six months is around the age that puberty hits.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

All of you must have great dogs or be great trainers. Maddie never peed or pooped in her crate. The house was another issue. We thought she was housebroken at six months but she wasn't. :bowl:

We took her lots of places, stores, people's houses, all was fine. She was (and is) trained to pee/poop on command (the smartest thing we trained).

Nevertheless, at seven months, we had to remove a carpet in a not much used bedroom because she thought that was the appropriate place to pee. Once we removed the carpet she wouldn't go in there for months. She figured out we were displeased.

I didn't truly trust her until two months after the last peeing incident. Someone here on the forum said that was the rule. I believe it was 7 months old and two full months of no accidents before applauding.


----------



## Terri70

7 months??? Oh boy!


----------



## Michele4

5 months completely , well one or two accidents since, probably my fault.


----------



## Heather C.

My dog is 6 months and we thought she was all the way trained but she just had an accident a few days ago after no accidents for a month at least! It was kinda our fault because she had not been out in a while and hubby was actually getting his coat to take her out, but she didn't go to the door (at least we didn't see, she may have but we were doing dishes/cleaning up/bathing kids, so maybe we just missed her signal). Anyway, she went upstairs and peed on the rug where she used to have accidents when she was younger. Ugh. So I guess she isn't totally housetrained, but since about 4.5 months no accidents until the other day.

Heather


----------



## SusanLloyd

Harvey is 5 and a half months old and has only had one peeing accident in the last month. His signal is just to sit bolt upright and look uncomfortable so it's quite easy to miss even if you're in the same room! It's only this week that he's started to do a little whine to accompany the uncomfortable look which helps us somewhat.


----------



## kleintje

I think Milly was potty trained after about 8 weeks. She was 12 weeks when we got her. She is 8 months now. The best thing is she now wakes when we wake up, so we can sleep in a little longer in the weekend. She used to wake up at 6am when she was younger, whining to let us know that she needs to potty.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alligeek

I'd guess it was about 3 weeks before Chewie _really_ seemed to get it (we got him at 10 weeks). He's 17 weeks now and has had one accident a week for the last month.


----------



## adi1317

ey what method did you use and how long per day will you leave him in the crate ?


----------



## CFifty!

*Puupy not dry at night*

Our puppy is 13 weeks and still not dry at night - i take him his last wee around 10.30/11pm when he is put in the crate to sleep - he wakes by 6.45am and has normally wet the crate - help please!


----------



## MacandMe

There were times at the beginning where I was sure there was something medically wrong with him - a pee machine! The poo outside thing he caught on right away. However, learning to wee outside seemed to be something like climbing a mountain. We are at 4.5 months old now and he finally gets it. But still there have been a few times when he has been over excited about visitors or a toy where it still happens.


----------



## Nate83

For the basic idea of house training took Angel about a month for her to tell us hey I need to go out, ie running to us and running away, she just started doing that at 8 months


----------



## Cpc1972

Never mind


----------



## LynnC

CFifty! said:


> Our puppy is 13 weeks and still not dry at night - i take him his last wee around 10.30/11pm when he is put in the crate to sleep - he wakes by 6.45am and has normally wet the crate - help please!


Are you taking his water away at a certain time at night? I would take the drinking water up at 8:00pm for the night. Also, maybe he just can't hold it for that long? Is he in a place where you can hear him at night? If he is and he's not letting you know he needs to go out I would set my alarm & take him out.


----------

